# Hydration pack for sore shoulders



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

So I've been using a way-to-big Deuter Pace 30 pack for biking, and whle it cinches down pretty small, it's obviously not ideal for riding (awesome for hiking, climbing and backcountry skiing, by the way).

Two main problems - sore shoulders from the weight not transfering to my hips well in a biking position, and getting waked in the back of the head by the top lid anytime things get rowdy.

So I'm looking for something smaller, more secure, and hopefully with good weight distribution to make it easier on my shoulders. 

For carrying hydration reservoir (have a 3 liter Camelbak), tubes, tools, food, layer, and, on some rides, the face of a Bell Super 2r.

I've looked at the Camelbak mule and the Deuter Compact EXP 12, but thought I'd see what folks here think.

Thanks!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

um, you're currently wearing a 30L pack. is it mostly empty, or are you also carrying a full load of extraneous crap? generally the largest cycling-specific hydration packs are around 20L, and most people are wearing 13-16L at the most.

since you already have a reservoir you can look at bags that don't come with one, such as an evoc or poc. but there are certainly cheaper options that come with a reservoir, so you can keep using the deuter for hydration on hikes and whatnot.

I like Camelbak's Charge and Volt. They have lumbar reservoirs which keeps the weight low. But the Charge has a skinny, long 10L bag and it won't hold extra clothes or even the chinbar of your Super 2R. (I have one of those, myself.) So maybe the Volt, maybe.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

This could easily become a very subjective thread. Everyone's needs, styles, terrain and personal preferences command what we choose and like.

I have many miles and hours wearing many different hydration packs. I currently have four different sized hydration packs. My deciding what pack I wear is largely dictated by by several variables. 

Distance of ride and proximity to my vehicle. My need for more or less water based on remoteness and/or temperatures. You get the idea.

I hate walking a bike out when all I needed was a few simple tools to make a basic repair and ride out. As such, I carry what I need.

Currently, If I were to pick my most popular pack, it would be my Camelbak 100 Mule. Plenty of water and space for tools, phone etc.

It works well as an all-around hydration pack with some additional space.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

ColinL said:


> um, you're currently wearing a 30L pack. is it mostly empty, or are you also carrying a full load of extraneous crap? generally the largest cycling-specific hydration packs are around 20L, and most people are wearing 13-16L at the most.
> 
> I like Camelbak's Charge and Volt. They have lumbar reservoirs which keeps the weight low. But the Charge has a skinny, long 10L bag and it won't hold extra clothes or even the chinbar of your Super 2R. (I have one of those, myself.) So maybe the Volt, maybe.


Yeah, 30L is too big, it's just been a stop gap until I could get something more mtb specific.

The Camelbak Volt is really interesting, I'll have to find a local shop carrying it to try on.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Is the Volt going to accommodate the chinbar? 

I have the opposite problem. I've been strapping my 2R chinbar to a Camelbak Lobo with an elastic cord, but it makes getting it on and off more of a pain. I've been considering an EVOC Enduro for longer or more remote rides, but it's expensive. I may just have a mesh panel with loops I can hook to the helmet clips sewn onto the Lobo for regular use, as the weight and storage is perfect for most days.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

JohnnyVV said:


> *Is the Volt going to accommodate the chinbar? *
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I've been strapping my 2R chinbar to a Camelbak Lobo with an elastic cord, but it makes getting it on and off more of a pain. I've been considering an EVOC Enduro for longer or more remote rides, but it's expensive. I may just have a mesh panel with loops I can hook to the helmet clips sewn onto the Lobo for regular use, as the weight and storage is perfect for most days.


It might not, without externally strapping it as you've been doing. I've only seen it briefly in person and the pack is shaped the same as a Charge but has more girth.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The Camelbak Mule has an expandable compartment that will accommodate a helmet.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool, I'll have to check one out. Camelbaks have always been reliable for me.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

When I tried on the MULE as I recall it only has a webbing hip belt, so it doesn't really gain me anything in terms of taking weight off my shoulders. I think the weight transfer on the Volt might be worth a less ideal arrangement for the Super 2r chin bar.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That is correct regarding the 'hip belt'. 

However, in reality, none of the hydration packs I have used are long enough, or large enough to really permit the weight to rest on your hips like you would want with a backpack.

My riding position places some of the weight directly on my back.

I don't use the waist or 'hip belt' at all on my rides. I see it more as a means to keep the pack snug to my back during drops and such.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

with my Charge LR, it's possible to loosen the shoulders and have more weight on the hip belt, but then it'll bounce around.

I agree with C2L. If you have the shoulders snugged up properly, you're going to carry most of the weight on your shoulders. the big gain from the Charge and Volt is that the weight of the reservoir is lower on your back. it's still in full contact with your back-- hot and sweaty, and tugging on your shoulders. but it isn't 100% shoulders IMO.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Why not try a lumbar pack that's designed to put the weight on your hips? I use a either a mountainsmith day pack or the tour. I find it more comfortable with a bad lower back as well.

I should add, I use a camelbak unbottle in the pack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Lumbar packs seem to be gaining momentum.

I've heard some positive things about them


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I really like my Osprey Raptor pack, can't recall the size, but I think it's the 2nd from the smallest. Plus their customer support is awesome, I lost a buckle, they mailed me one free, by 2 day air.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

I tried on a Camelbak Charge LR 10 at a local shop with some weight, and I was able to get it all on my hips. I think the Volt is going to be the way to go, hopefully I can track one down locally.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Camelback Rogue, 30L pack, it wears well. I hardly notice it. Night and day better than the 20L pack I had before. My shoulder get sore easily , multiple separations and 4 broken collar bones have taken a toll on them.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Historically I used either the Mule or the Hawg. Since switching to the Volt I've noticed that much of the shoulder and neck pain that I had been experiencing has subsided. Not only is less weight being distributed onto my shoulders, I also feel much less strain on my arms, especially at the end of long rides. Other than using the Hawg for times when I need to carry a crap load of supplies, neither of the two old favorites get used anymore.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Osprey Zealot 16. 
Enough room for a long day. 3L hydration bladder. Soooo comfortable. Lots of features (tool roll, helmet carry, armour sleeves, hip belt pockets).
I highly recommend it.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Osprey Zealot 10 here. Very highly recommend! 

Can carry an xc or full face helmet + other armour and all the water and food and layers you need for a full day. Also can double as a spine protector for a park day.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on an Evoc Enduro Blackline 16L. Found it at a 20% discount. All accounts say they fit nicely and distribute weight to the hips properly. I'll fill it with bricks and post my impressions when it shows up.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

Grabbed a Camelbak Volt at the REI sale going on right now - loaded it up with water and kit, and can definitely get the weight almost entirely on my hips. I might try leaving the shoulders loose for climbing, then tighter for the descent.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

The deuter race air is pretty nice, idk if it will help your shoulders


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was using a couple of older packs and a few months ago got the Osprey Syncro 15, mainly for its mesh back panel (which works great).

A pleasant surprise was that the waist "pads" really do help prop up the pack for me, so it's not just the shoulder straps carrying the weights. I suppose that depends on the shape of your love handles though .

Obviously best bet is to take your loaded backpack to a local REI and transfer the content to all the bags in the store and see which works best.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

How about this one, the Showers Pass Veleau, it attaches to your bike, and has storage space for a tire repair kit. I'm going to order one for my size small Krampus, which has only one set of bottle cage boss's. Holds 42 ozs.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LY8R7Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That looks interesting.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I just started mountain biking this year, but I've been a roadie forever, and do cx too. I have a hard time with the idea of wearing a hydration pack. But, I drink more water than most, so maybe I need to try it sometime. I had lower back surgery when I was 30 (I'm 45, now). I'm always afraid the pack will hurt my back, and be too hot as I live on the SE Coast, of course, that makes me need even more water. 

I have two hydro packs: A 100 oz Camelbak Lobo, and a 50 oz Camelbak, not sure which model. The 50 makes me sweat more than the 100 since the 100 is better designed, but the 100 can be heavy if I'm leaning forward. Thinking about getting a 70 oz pack for the mb. Anyone have a suggestion? The 50 is somehow never enough for hiking or biking.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Muirenn said:


> the 100 can be heavy if I'm leaning forward. Thinking about getting a 70 oz pack for the mb. Anyone have a suggestion? The 50 is somehow never enough for hiking or biking.


I have the 100, but I never fill it up.

If a 70 might be ok, why buy another just to get a smaller bladder?

Just don't fill the 100 up and you achieved your objective..


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> I have the 100, but I never fill it up.
> 
> If a 70 might be ok, why buy another just to get a smaller bladder?
> 
> Just don't fill the 100 up and you achieved your objective..


I'd like a pack that is sleeker and smaller, too. Looking through this thread again, I think the Rogue might be perfect. Same pockets as the Lobo, but overall much smaller.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

First real ride with the Camelbak Volt, and really liked it. weight stayed on my hip on the uphills, didn't bounce around on the rowdy downhills. Recommended!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

SierraOutsider said:


> First real ride with the Camelbak Volt, and really liked it. weight stayed on my hip on the uphills, didn't bounce around on the rowdy downhills. Recommended!


Great to hear!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll throw my go-to pack out there, since nobody else has mentioned it: The Platypus Tokul 5.0..
It's super light, hold 70 oz, has just the right amount of space for repair tools, snacks, easy fill, etc. It also covers less of your back, making it cooler to wear. Still not as comfortable as no pack, but comes as close as anything I've been able to find.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Try on as many as possible, add weight if possible and figure what one works best for you. They are like gloves and most equipment, they all fit different on different bodies.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to see the contents of your 30L pack! I used a Classic for years, but in reality it's a bit small, really a bladder and a multitool.

I use the Consigliere (2 litres, 70oz?) and that's usually plenty of water for me (NZ isn't really that hot). However it is still on the small side in terms of capacity at 8 litres, but that lets me take 2 tubes, minipump, 2 multitools, tire levers, a few muesli bars, wallet, waterproof pocket for a phone)
I've never used a pack that really takes the weight off the shoulders, my back always gets soaked, I think it's simply a reality of a backpack, and I sweat a lot. I usually do the waist straps up, but only do the chest ones if it's going to be really rough.

One thing to consider is the bladder, my one is annoying to tighten and loosen, maybe they've improved the design since, but mine has a plastic flap to hold and you try and get the threads to grip without spilling water everywhere.

I bought a small Dakine one for my girlfriend and I must admit I love the bladder design. Slide the clasp off the top, unfold, fill, repeat. Done.

NB. Just realised they haven't made my one for 4 years.

Carry on.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

--------


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Loved the Volt but over time I developed severe rash on lower back from prolonged sweat spot. I like the low weight distribution etc but had to give it up cuz of the rash...


SierraOutsider said:


> First real ride with the Camelbak Volt, and really liked it. weight stayed on my hip on the uphills, didn't bounce around on the rowdy downhills. Recommended!


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Hip packs are pretty nice these days. I got the Osprey Talon and love its design. It also lifts the pack away from your body so no sweat rashes etc. But the clincher is the side pockets. You can stash phone, keys, wallet, lotsa stuff and have em right there (zippered) for instant access. Really like this feature as I don't like to put that in my pants pockets in case of crash etc.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2ub2c8nitd_b


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Wingnut packs are low CoG and designed for biking. I got one after wrenching my neck/back on a long ride with a load of hydration. I got the Adventure 27l for bikepacking use also, and am pleased. A smaller model looks nice as a day pack, but honestly, I just let out the straps on my existing 18l pack and sling the waist belt low, which make a big difference in upper body strain (and puts the weight where it handles best).


----------

